# OPK's in clomid cycle...



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Really sorry I need to pick someones brains again. I've got these OPK's which I've been using as instructed on the packet, I'm getting a blatant negative not even showing a faint line (so I'm guessing no LH in system) even though I'm approaching day 14. Would this suggest that the clomid definitely hasn't worked this cycle? Do you always need a LH surge to ovulate?

Thanks x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey hun ive noticed uve got pcos n ive read that opk's dont always work with pcos. xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey girls

I am an ex clomid bird who was lucky enough to get my beautiful BFP.  I have pcos and I used OPK'S religously for a year. I never had a positive and when two of my cycles were tracked with bloods I was not ovulating so maybe they were true negs. The only time I had a + OPK was when I did ov and conieved. I also heard that for some pcos peeps opk's dont always work but for me I used them the cycle I concieved with a + result so would prob use them again x
Dilly


----------



## Purple pod (Jan 5, 2010)

I have PCOS and have used ov tests several times whilst on Clomid. I did have several positive results, however don't stop using them yet as mine often came up later - eg day 16, 17, 18.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

another thought as much as I have heard hey dont always work with pcos I also heard you can get false + with pcos too! The best way would be to use them along with your bbt,cm position of cervix if u want to go that far lol!

Dilly


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

OPKs don't always work if you have PCOS because they only detect the LH surge prior to ovulation.  When you have PCOS you have a tendency to have naturally higher levels of LH anyway so it "confuses" the OPK which sees this higher level as a surge when in fact it's not.....so can result in false positive OPKs.  You may also find that you have erratic/sporadic or no ovulation so you get negative results on OPKs because testing too late (or even possibly too early) or don't ovulate at all.

If you're going to use these type of things then perhaps use a monitor such as Cleablue that also detects Oestrogen (which rises in follicular stage of cycle as it's released from developing follicles) alongside testing your temperature and charting cervical position and mucus...doing all of them together may help give a clearer picture of what's happening......although dont get too hung up on any of these as none can confirm/guarantee ovulation and could turn spontaneous lovemaking into regimented babymaking as it can all become very obsessive !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Laurie500 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey,

I was lucky enough to get a BFP recently on my first cycle of Clomid. I pee-ed on those silly sticks religiously sometimes 1 or 3 times a day!! I also got very worried when I had no positive but when my blood test came back (on day 25) I had not ovulated. I kept going though and finally got a positive on day 26 (and 27, 28, 29 and 30! told you i was religious about it!!). I then got a BFP two weeks later!

One small rider though I bought some off the internet like strips and they never showed positive.

Good Luck

Laurie
xxx


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

The consultant has told me not to bother with OPKs or BBT charting etc as he wants us to stop focussing too much on the process.

He said that on Clomid you can ovulate as early as day 10 or as late as day 18 so just to have lots and lots of BMS during that period.

Hope that helps


----------

